# Fluval 306 or Marineland 360 Canister Filter



## JM45acp (Oct 19, 2014)

I have a 55 gallon tank and want to replace me existing filters with a canister. At the moment I have 14 Cichlids in the tank and the filters I have do an OK job but I want something better I will be storing it under the tank in the cabinet so looks aren't an issue. The Marineland 360 states it will handle up to 100 gallons and the 306 can handle up to 70 gallons. 
Thanks in advance for any feed back and help.
John


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been running the ML 360 on my 75 gallon, with 25 or so mbuna for about 4 years now. 
Its a good filter and does the job that one would expect it to do. 
To aid in water movement I also run a Emperor 280 HOB, + 2 Korallias. 
Base your final decision on what works best for you and your budget.


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't have any experience with marineland. But the fluval 306 I have has been a great filter. I believe I got it off petsmarts website at the beginning of the year for 110-115ish?


----------



## Raiderdane (Sep 23, 2013)

I Own a Fluval 306 and couldn't be happier.......very quiet, does a Great job. I do run 2 Penguin 350's along with it also......which I would recommend running a HOB along with yours also. I don't ever buy from Petsmart, but they did have a half off sale on all Marineland filters about a week or two ago. The 360 was $99.00 I believe, not a bad deal. Online they are about $160.00 or so. The 360 is bigger, but I Love my Fluval 306. Very easy to maintain and clean. I think whichever you decide to go with, you will be happy. Great reviews on both.


----------



## JM45acp (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for the advice I went with the Fluval 306 and a Penguin 200.It was $137.00 Internet price but I was able to pick it up a couple of hours after I paid for it. It was pretty easy to set up and looks like it should be simple to remove and clean.Is it recommended to use the Fluval media or are there better choices. What is the correct way to aim the output nozzle. I think Ill be happy with this set up, after a couple of hours I noticed a difference. If I wanted to replace the output nozzle with one that is a bit nicer looking or maybe a diffuser are there options out there that work good.
Thanks
John


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You don't have to use the Fluval brand media but you do need to follow the general media stacking instructions for best results.

Choosing where to aim the output nozzle will vary from aquarium to aquarium and playing with the output placement is just a guess. I'll let others respond on optional output gadgets or diffusers.


----------



## JM45acp (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks


----------

